
Stripe launches a new billing tool to tap demand from online businesses - cpr
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/stripe-launches-a-new-billing-tool-to-tap-demand-from-online-businesses/
======
artur_makly
will this compete with ChargeBee?

